# 100 members !



## Noxx (Mar 28, 2007)

Congratulation to goldngordy who is our 100st members !
Keep doing the good job guys


----------



## toadiesop (Mar 29, 2007)

don't forget that goldngordy1 was your 101st member! :lol: 

Just something I noticed and laughed, and I decided I'd say this here.

I would hope that in between all the chemical equations and math we all do in our heads whenever gold is mentioned, or the tragic horror stories of accidental loss of gold, plus the whole _"you're just asking for it with all those deadly fumes!!!"_ that we always hear, ect.... 

I'd like to think we can have some fun here as well. It's apparent that we all have a good grasp on what it generally considered a "dangerous hobby" and is not understood by anyone who hasn't done it or even researched it.

So cheers to you Goldngordy and Goldngordy1

You've got slot 100 and 101. 

you suck at the internet :lol: 


See that's a joke.. I really hope my humor fits in here....


----------



## Noxx (Mar 29, 2007)

Lol thats fine humor...
I think goldngordy did not read my first message completly because I said that it is normal to get an error message when registering...
Did he succeded into loggin in ? We don't know yet lol.


----------



## scrappile (Dec 4, 2012)

Just doing some reading, couldn't help myself, :!: the numbers caught my eye , hope this is OK to post


Total posts 160430 • Total topics 15406 • Total members 17804 • 

Thanks to everyone for this is truely a learning environment .


----------



## jimdoc (Dec 4, 2012)

The good old days!

Jim


----------



## Palladium (Dec 4, 2012)

It's been a long and memorable road. We should do a thread on the forums most memorable stories. Their has been so many.


----------



## tek4g63 (Dec 5, 2012)

I haven't been here that long, still a very young member. But even in the short time that I've been here I've seen membership skyrocket. This is the ONLY forum that I have ever been a member of, and I plan on staying an active member here for many more years to come.

Thank you Noxx for creating a place for all these great people to come and share their knowledge!



scrappile said:


> Just doing some reading, couldn't help myself, :!: the numbers caught my eye , hope this is OK to post
> 
> 
> Total posts 160430 • Total topics 15406 • Total members 17804 •
> ...



Wonder how many of these members are " active " members?


----------



## butcher (Dec 5, 2012)

“Wonder how many of these members are " active " members?”

Total members 17804 

I just hope they do not start posting all at once.
It is so hard to keep up with reading the forum these days now.

This is also the only forum I have been a member of, I guess I was just lucky to pick this one, it is an amazing place to learn, and a great place full of great people, and all of our members make it the best forum around in my opinion, Thank you guys.

Thanks Noxx I hope we can all keep your forum (our forum), the best place to meet great people, to help each other to improve our education and our lives, and help each other to refine beautiful gold.


----------



## steyr223 (Dec 6, 2012)

Butcher said

"This is the best form around"

I didn't know there were others :shock: 

Thanks Noxx for the new lease on life

Things were getting pretty boring out there before
I came here
Thanks everyone
Steyr223 rob


----------



## Geo (Dec 6, 2012)

up until i found this forum, my days were pretty stagnant. playing video games and not caring much about anything that was more than what was in arms length.i was very depressed about my health and finances. i had all this junk and no will to even try and figure out a way to do anything about it. i have in years past recovered gold from pins and fingers by digesting the copper in nitric acid but the process had nearly killed me before. i was looking for a safer alternative and found Lazersteve's website through a web search. WOW!! it got me fired up and thinking about all the goodies i had packed away and stored up. after a month of watching his videos and still not understanding very well, i decided to see if the forum link could give me more information. well, as they say, the rest is history.


----------



## donnybrook (Dec 7, 2012)

Geo you are avery intelligent man. Again I thank you for your help. We must have an interest in life. A funny hobby not understood by many out there. 
donny


----------

